# Help Me Find Toy "Warrior" Cats!



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,
My dd will be turning 9 soon and she is TOTALLY enthralled with the Erin Hunter Warriors Cat clan books. She has the books and dh built her this wood table top that she uses to build these super elaborate clan dwellings complete with the fresh herbs from th ebook and rocks, sticks, moss, etc...
Anyway, she really wants some small cats to play with on this "clan" table.
(I hope this is making sense!) I have scoured all the stores in our area and am now looking online for any small toy cats - like the hard plastic dye cast ones would work - but I can't find them anywhere - all my searches turn up toys for cats - or plush cats etc.
Any ideas mamas???
TIA!
Sandy


----------



## musikat (Oct 30, 2002)

My son LOVES that series and read all of the original 6 this summer (he turns 8 in January). Having gone through the exact same thing as you I can recommend this:
http://www.amazon.com/Safari-LTD-Dom.../dp/B000GYWYFE

I was lucky enough to find them in a local toy store but as you can see they also are available online. He also got the big cat toob (for "tiger tribe" and ancestors







).

I recently came across this online, too, because he was still asking for more:

http://www.thebigzoo.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=13772

I may order these for stocking stuffers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey thanks so much!
I ordered both of those Safari toobs.

Another one I found is here:
http://www.constplay.com/cgi-bin/con...n=HOM+20091015
But it's expensive and I don't think it's that Warrior-ish is it?
man, someone could make a fortune coming out with Warrior toy cat sets eh?
Many thanks again,
Sandy


----------



## musikat (Oct 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
Hey thanks so much!
I ordered both of those Safari toobs.

Another one I found is here:
http://www.constplay.com/cgi-bin/con...n=HOM+20091015
But it's expensive and I don't think it's that Warrior-ish is it?
man, someone could make a fortune coming out with Warrior toy cat sets eh?
Many thanks again,
Sandy

The cats in the expensive one would work, but the rest wouldn't -- unless you wanted to play "kittypets" with them.









Have you been to the website? They have games and a place where you can do a printable transfer of the Warrior tribe logos for T-shirts and such.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

The cats in the expensive one would work, but the rest wouldn't -- unless you wanted to play "kittypets" with them.
That's EXCATLY what I was thinking!!!









Yes, we've been to the website. Dd LOVES it. But she doesn't want them to make a movie of the books b/c she worries they'll ruin it.

I thinkI'll get some of those Safari toob trees also for the forest.
Thanks again for the links!


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad I found this thread! I don't have any figurine recommendations but my son loves cats! I was thinking about this book series for him but he is only in kindergarten, and will be in 6 in Nov. It sounds like this will be a good read when he is 8 or 9.

He loves cat beanie babies to the most. He also likes the matching mini beanies so he can pretend it's a mom and her babies. So cute.

Rhianna =^..^=


----------



## musikat (Oct 30, 2002)

Rhianna,

My son read it at 7, but he was independently reading well above grade level. It is a great series (he succeeded in pestering ME enough to read it that I did and ended up reading the whole series myself). I can tell you that it is violent, and deals with good vs. evil, tragic death, betrayal (complex subjects). It has a good deal of in detail described battles (which was one of my son's favorite parts) in the first several books as well. Some good characters die and others are permanently injured.

I just wanted to let you know that so you can judge when to introduce it (or if) to your cat-loving son.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

My DD is 6 and is reading these books on her own, though sometimes I read aloud to her because it's how we snuggle. She just finished book three last night and was crying because she is so into the characters and bad things do happen to them. These stories are good, but can be quite intense. They do have a lot of battle scenes, but not gratuitously. There are several complex themes that run through the books.

I've actually been really enjoying them myself, though I don't know if I'd want to read them to DD if she weren't able to read them herself, but she is quite sensitive.

I forgot to add: DD has always been a cat freak and we already had several little stuffed cats that she had named things like "Brownspot" and "Greystripe" - many moons before she'd ever even heard of Warrior Cats.









I checked out the warrior cats website and I think it's too complex for my DD at this age, but when she's older, I think she'll like it too.


----------



## Warrior Mom (Dec 12, 2010)

i think she will like it but my DD is 10 and is in LOVE with these cats she cant get enoph i mean she keeps asking me " mom mom mom! i have to have all of these books and i absolutly HAVE to have the TOYS! can you get them for me?!?!?!" and i say "well Christmas is coming mabye Santa Clause will give the books to you and the toys." so every christmas she dosent get it and she says "MOM MOM MOM







WERE ARE THEY DID HE HIDE THEM?!?!?" but she dosent get them!!!! Do you know any stores i can buy them at? cuz this is my DD:

















































. this is me:





















. so yeah its hard -p.s. i only have 3 kids my 3d one moved out-


----------



## musikat (Oct 30, 2002)

Warrior mom,

This is an older thread, but I have seen the cat toobs here and there at craft stores like Michaels and sometimes at Toys r us. Failing that, you can certainly order them online. Just search "Cat Toob." Good luck!


----------



## DarkFlower (Oct 16, 2011)

as wierd as it sounds i got some toy cats for my 11 year old daughter who has colleced more and made many clans as i said its weird but i got them from a dollor store i got some witj clothes form a nerby 99 cents store and some orthers from places like walmart and the dollor tree store they sell them in tubes perfect for a clan they come with many colors and breeeds please take part in viting one of these stores for your child


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, you need the Toobs. Have you seen those?

http://www.amazon.com/Safari-Ltd-Domestic-Cats-Toob/dp/B000GYWYFE

They're pretty ubiquitous and in all the toy stores around here, big box and small indie, both. They have all kinds of toobs, so your first toy store may just have the dinosaurs and forest animals or something, but they could order the cats or you could just order them online.

hth,

ETA: We've had some Warriors interest around here, too.

ETA again: Dang, for some reason when I first clicked on this thread the OP was the only one that came up and none of the replies. I see I'm saying the same thing everybody else did two years ago now. Oh well! Great minds think alike and all that...


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't want to highjack the thread, but I'm wondering if you all have suggestions for other books for kids who have loved these. My 7-year old is about to finish reading the last of the Warrior cat books. I'm going to get him the 'Seekers' by the same author, and some of the comic warrior cats, but any ideas for other authors/series?

Thanks,

Jessi


----------



## Moonheart1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Some good series are Diary Of a Wimpy Kid, A dogs life ect. If your son likes animals, why not try the series Animal ark or Puppy palace. If your son likes action, you can get him the Harry Potter series, if you think hes ready. My friend has the whole series for her daughter including the seekers....The girl says that the Warriors series are better but the seekers are good. You can get the super editions including, Firestars quest(love him!),Crookedstar's promise, Scourges story(this is manga, sorta like a comic but its a real book) ect...I read the Warrior series myself. I love them!!!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

My nephew used to love the Redwall series by Brian Jacques. There are 22 books in the series so it could keep him busy for awhile if he gets into it. We haven't read them. My dd1 is a little bit into the Warriors, but hasn't read them all. We might pick up Redwall at some point, but we have a lot of books to read right now. Wish I could give you a first hand report on Redwall, but they've been best sellers for many years so I think there are a lot of people out there who like 'em!


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. He did read the Wimpy kid books this summer. I hadn't seen Redwall before. He might be interested in that. Thanks so much.

J


----------



## Lightningstar (Jul 26, 2012)

sandy don't get the kitty-pet park, you can get the same thing on amazon for 15 quid less!


----------



## Lightningstar (Jul 26, 2012)

it is not tiger 'tribe' it is tiger CLAN one of the great clans who used to walk the forest


----------



## Lightningstar (Jul 26, 2012)

my daughter Ellie is the biggest warrior cats fan ever! She even convinsed her friends to read it and she calls herself 'Lightningstar'! she has been into warriors since she was in year 4 which is 16 seasons now! there is no warrior book that she hasn't read.

please tell me if you find ANYTHING good to do with Warriors. i recomend you download warrior cats the game. it is a free computer game of the first 6 books and i think also firestars quest. ellie has been playing non-stop since she got it!


----------



## Imonlyahelper (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with the musikat. Just you might have to buy Firestar(heart,paw) seperate. I just help, not a mom... (sorry)


----------

